# Anyone ever rent a car from StayPoland.com?



## regatta333 (Mar 28, 2011)

We are going for a week in May and they seem to have the best rates out there.  Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## bobk (Mar 31, 2011)

Not sure about them; but after a lot of checking for rentals in Poland I found my best deal was through Avis (in Warsaw)


----------

